# Little baby bengal kittens



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My yummy baby bengal kittens, all leopard rosetted, so chuffed with the Quality, hope you like them to  :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They are so gorgeous, are Bengals really demanding?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Just precious!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

TB you have the most stunning kittens ive seen in ages...and if I was ever going to swap from Siamese then Bengals would be the cats of choice.

BUT
not quite ready to trade in my girls yet


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Aww, they are gorgeous:001_tt1:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Soooo cute like little leopards!!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Just re read your post and noticed they are called Leopard Rosseted (or something) Div!:wink:


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Totally stunning and i am a dog person Saw about bengals on cats 101 the other week, fantastic animals.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> They are so gorgeous, are Bengals really demanding?


yes lol imagine your springer and time it by 10! :w00t: :w00t:



sharon_gurney said:


> TB you have the most stunning kittens ive seen in ages...and if I was ever going to swap from Siamese then Bengals would be the cats of choice.
> 
> BUT
> not quite ready to trade in my girls yet


you could have both... :w00t: :laugh:



rose said:


> Just re read your post and noticed they are called Leopard Rosseted (or something) Div!:wink:


lol they are leopard rosetted pattern, can get 'marble' and 'spotted' in bengals, which is 'classic tabby' (but bengals coined the term marble as its more chaotic) and tabby spotty 



cbrookman said:


> Totally stunning and i am a dog person Saw about bengals on cats 101 the other week, fantastic animals.


thanks they are amazing! :001_tt1: are like dogs... get one well with dogs... can harness and clicker train... :laugh:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous TB :001_tt1::001_tt1: I will not be showing these pictures to my eldest son who would dearly love me to breed Bengals  (the other one would rather have MCs )


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

OH.DEAR.GOD!!

must.look.away....but i can't

i would absolutely loooovvvveee one! think the OH may draw the line though lol

TB you have done fab job with those beauties  x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Gorgeous TB :001_tt1::001_tt1: I will not be showing these pictures to my eldest son who would dearly love me to breed Bengals  (the other one would rather have MCs )


lol :laugh: well you know siamese...are really kinda like bengals...so...might aswell add one to the pride... :laugh: :w00t:



catlover0581 said:


> OH.DEAR.GOD!!
> 
> must.look.away....but i can't
> 
> ...


lol, well I can make it easier...all have homes!!   2 are going to people who have a bengal from previous litter of mine, 1 is a recomendation! and 2 are going together :001_tt1: They are very addictive cats, just cant have one! Must be mad! :blush:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are just beautiful :001_tt1::001_tt1: Congratulaions


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

*you could have both... :w00t: :laugh: *Good god Siamese and Bengals it would be like a mental instituion


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> My yummy baby bengal kittens, all leopard rosetted, so chuffed with the Quality, hope you like them to  :001_wub:


OMG I am in love ..... i adore Bengals :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

They made all my fur stand on end. They are STUNNING!!! Funny, I've never had that reaction to cats or kittens before and I adore cats more than I care to confess. It was a real primeval feeling of, I dunno, admiration, awe??? :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

haha awww gorgeous little stunners - i may be getting a bengal if the rspca check goes ok - shes 4 years old


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

perhaps i could baby sit???

theyre gorgeous! i love their leopard spots theyre beautiful babies!! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

They are just stunning congratulations!!

Viv xx


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

omg propa cute they are like little leopards i want 1 hehe


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i thought you werent breeding anymore bengals but nice pictures


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sharon_gurney said:


> *you could have both... :w00t: :laugh: *Good god Siamese and Bengals it would be like a mental instituion


lol It would be mental, I dont think I would cope, IVe got my bengals and my siamese cross screaming in one ear, what with the ragdolls, who talk ALL The time in the other ear, plus the weird devil like noises my homebred bengal makes and her mum 'chuffing' at me like a tiger... I think IVE lost it already, :blush: :hand:

Had a lovely family visit the bengal kittens on saturday and I sat there Talking to my girl in cat voices, and she responded to me :laugh: :001_tt1: they were like 'wow' :001_tt1: I was like 'Im so glad you didnt show me up and walk off'!!! :hand: :blush:



Misi said:


> They made all *my fur stand on end*. They are STUNNING!!! Funny, I've never had that reaction to cats or kittens before and I adore cats more than I care to confess. It was a real primeval feeling of, I dunno, admiration, awe??? :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


 :laugh: Glad you liked them! :laugh:



sweetice2010 said:


> haha awww gorgeous little stunners - i may be getting a bengal if the rspca check goes ok - shes 4 years old


any news did you get her??? :001_tt1:



jenny armour said:


> i thought you werent breeding anymore bengals but nice pictures


lol when you have a addiction its hard to stop...!!! :w00t: :blush:


----------

